# Chris Christensen shampoo etc.



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm very sensitive to scents/perfumes. My groomer suggested buying Chris Christensen's Day to Day or the Clean Start Set.

Does anyone know if these have perfume in them? Is there a heavy smell from them or are they very mild?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't have any experience with these but I would look into Hypo shampoos. They generally don't have any perfumes to them.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> I don't have any experience with these but I would look into Hypo shampoos. They generally don't have any perfumes to them.


Mysticrealm, thanks for your quick response. Is Hypo shampoo a brand name for dogs?

For now I've been using the same shampoo I use for myself - Free & Clear Shampoo https://www.amazon.com/Free-Clear-S...CNJJ7HBW6BM0&ie=UTF8&qid=1478488646&sr=1&th=1


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm allergic to pretty much everything, and CC products are too much for me. I use Nature's Miracle shampoo/conditioner in one, Earthbath unscented shampoo, and, for Zooey sometimes, Dawn dishwashing liquid.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm allergic to pretty much everything, and CC products are too much for me. I use Nature's Miracle shampoo/conditioner in one, Earthbath unscented shampoo, and, for Zooey sometimes, Dawn dishwashing liquid.


zooeysmom - thanks - this is what I needed to know - if that scent is too heavy, then it's not for me. I'll check out these other products.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hypo means Hypoallergenic shampoo. Most brands have a hypo shampoo. It's best if you can actually smell the shampoos to see how they will be but generally hypo shampoo is very lightly scented or not at all.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I'm very sensitive to scents/perfumes. My groomer suggested buying Chris Christensen's Day to Day or the Clean Start Set.
> 
> Does anyone know if these have perfume in them? Is there a heavy smell from them or are they very mild?


Day to Day is very mild. I don't even think it has a smell. Definitely no perfume in it. Clean Start has more of a smell. It's very clean smelling, sort of like a human clarifying shampoo might smell, but noticeable I think you'd like Day to Day. Clean Start is a cog larifying shampoo (I use it to get hairspray out after a dog show, and then follow up with a regular shampoo) while Day to Day is a better everyday shampoo. Leaves the coat nice for scissoring, too.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Day to Day is very mild. I don't even think it has a smell. Definitely no perfume in it. Clean Start has more of a smell. It's very clean smelling, sort of like a human clarifying shampoo might smell, but noticeable I think you'd like Day to Day. Clean Start is a cog larifying shampoo (I use it to get hairspray out after a dog show, and then follow up with a regular shampoo) while Day to Day is a better everyday shampoo. Leaves the coat nice for scissoring, too.


Thanks CharismaticMillie, I'll buy the Day to Day to try that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no idea why it says cog larifying shampoo...LOL. I didn't even type that on my phone!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I have no idea why it says cog larifying shampoo...LOL. I didn't even type that on my phone!


I have that happen too - the autocorrect pops in something that completely doesn't make sense.

I knew what you were saying - clarifying shampoo.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I'm very sensitive to scents/perfumes. My groomer suggested buying Chris Christensen's Day to Day or the Clean Start Set.
> 
> Does anyone know if these have perfume in them? Is there a heavy smell from them or are they very mild?


I'm very sensitive to scent. I make all my own cleaning products lotions etc because of this. Cc shampoos are way too perfumey. You would be surprised at how many hypo shampoo have scent. 
I love k9 competition it's from Sweden in Canada you buy from www.canadiangroomjngdistributor.com and USA you can buy from www.runningk9.com even my customers allergic to scent can't tell I used it. The aloe shampoo/ cond/ nano mist is the one I recommend. Dilutes 20-1 shampoo/40-1 conditioner. 
Other brands that make good hypo is Les pooch, 
On cheaper side there is groomers edge( it has smell but not bad) 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I ordered CC Spectrum One for Coarse & Rough Coats shampoo and conditioner and it's got a strong smell. Next time I buy shampoo I'm going to buy ones I can physically smell before buying.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> I'm very sensitive to scent. I make all my own cleaning products lotions etc because of this. Cc shampoos are way too perfumey. You would be surprised at how many hypo shampoo have scent.
> I love k9 competition it's from Sweden in Canada you buy from www.canadiangroomjngdistributor.com and USA you can buy from A New Dog Store for Active Dogs! even my customers allergic to scent can't tell I used it. The aloe shampoo/ cond/ nano mist is the one I recommend. Dilutes 20-1 shampoo/40-1 conditioner.
> Other brands that make good hypo is Les pooch,
> On cheaper side there is groomers edge( it has smell but not bad)
> ...


That's so weird. I have K9 competition, too, (Aloe line) and it smells stronger to me than CC Day to Day! I guess don't listen to me, then! :dontknow:


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I have used both Day to Day and Clean Start and like both. Both have mild scents. Day to Day is a mild slightly moisturizing (or not stripping) oatmeal-like shampoo that I used for weekly show maintenance baths. Clean Start is a clarifying shampoo that cleans more thoroughly and removes product. 

If you want something really mild and truly unscented, I use Tropiclean hypoallergenic puppy shampoo on my puppies.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I did order the CC Day to Day and it comes next week so I'll see how I feel about it. 

But I may just continue to use my shampoo on her - it's a mild clarifying shampoo and look for another conditioner if I can't tolerate the Day to Day. I'm going to keep a list of the products mentioned here just in case I need to buy one of them.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> That's so weird. I have K9 competition, too, (Aloe line) and it smells stronger to me than CC Day to Day! I guess don't listen to me, then! :dontknow:


Though I have to add my opinion of cc is based on only a few products that I have tried that were all perfumey. Have not smelled whole line, so I should have mentioned that. I find their thick n thicker spray horribly smelly, also hair spray, and a shampoo i tried mega years ago, so I just avoided them

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Follow up - I did buy the Day to Day and we used it yesterday. I didn't like the coconut chemical smell of the shampoo, but since shampoo should be well rinsed out we went ahead and used it, followed with the conditioner which has a very mild smell.

Worked perfectly - the coconut chemical smell didn't linger and the conditioner is so mild that you don't smell anything except clean - which is a good thing. 

I do think that when the shampoo runs out I won't buy it again - but the conditioner I would. 

For someone who loves the smell of coconut - they would love the shampoo and probably wouldn't find the scent overpowering at all.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Next time try Natures Specialties Almond Crisp shampoo. None of their products are heavily scented.....I hate that too and some fragrances give me headaches.

My groomer uses this on poodles, she uses other products from their line for other issues and coat types.

This one adds body to the coat and has a very mild Almond fragrance. 

I have used it for 25 years.

You can get it from Amazon. They have trial sizes and also, it is diluted 1 part shampoo to 32 parts water, so it goes a long way.

Another member here used it recently for his dogs, one of whom had a bad allergic reaction to a different shampoo and his dog did not have any problems with Almond Crisp. Best of luck.

Cathy and Poppy


----------

